# need stock v909 rom



## stncldtex (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't do a backup before I flashed cm9. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

stncldtex said:


> I didn't do a backup before I flashed cm9. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


Depends on what u are trying to do... There are some stock roms I think floating around that are just rooted.... then you can always run my CR-Unrootbricker/Downgrade which will return you to unrooted shippin stock version.... U to u bro -CR


----------



## Gslate03 (Aug 17, 2012)

hi .. can anyone please help me return my gslate to stock state? i looked at the google codes side to restore to stock , but i can't seem to make it work..everytime i do nvflash, it kept saying no partition.. i realy want to know how to do the unbricker method/restoring to stock before i proceed and install CM10 because i just thouhgt it'd be safer to know that first before trying anything..


----------



## Gslate03 (Aug 17, 2012)

can anyone please give a step by step insturction? thank you..


----------



## Gslate03 (Aug 17, 2012)

if it's not too much trouble, i wonder if any of you great devs out there could make a restore nvflash method with a batchfile... it'll be a whole lot easier to restore the gslate into stock state with a batch file.... thanks


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gslate03 said:


> if it's not too much trouble, i wonder if any of you great devs out there could make a restore nvflash method with a batchfile... it'll be a whole lot easier to restore the gslate into stock state with a batch file.... thanks


This is already done. Please see: http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/wiki/Restore_to_Stock

Thanks.


----------



## Gslate03 (Aug 17, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> This is already done. Please see: http://code.google.c...estore_to_Stock
> 
> Thanks.


 yes and for the love of me i couldn't make it work, so i just thought that a batch file click install would be easier to do the restore to stock process.. i guess it's not really needed as long as you have a nandroid backup and fastboot is still accessible .. causeci messed up my gslate the other day and my solution was to restore to stock and after countless attempts , and after posting for help here... i realized that i had a clockworkmod backup on pc.. lol..


----------



## Gslate03 (Aug 17, 2012)

and thanks for all the work on the device..


----------



## seanotron (Apr 30, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> This is already done. Please see: http://code.google.c...estore_to_Stock
> 
> Thanks.


Is there a more comprehensive set of instructions? Those instructions seem to leave some steps out or assume the user knows them. I'm trying to return my G-Slate to stock so I can sell it, and for the life of me I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## mre (Nov 6, 2013)

I keep getting this message when I tried to restore v909:

rcm version 0X4

Command Send Failed (usb write failed)

Any suggestion?

Thanks.


----------

